# La Ninã 2016



## Teya (11 Nov 2016 às 21:41)

Antes de mais peço desculpa se aqui não é o sítio correcto para abrir este tópico, eu bem procurei ou tentei encaixar num já aberto. Aos moderadores, alterem ou mudem de sítio se assim o entenderem.

Relativamente ao tema, ontem a NOAA confirmaram oficialmente a chegada de La Ninã, apesar de fraca e possivelmente de curta duração. Sendo a sua influência mais sentida na América, é natural que se veja muito mais informação sobre o seu impacto lá, por exemplo:
_http://www.weathernationtv.com/news/la-nina-officially-arrives-mean-winter/_
mas para a Europa existe pouca ou nenhuma informação.
_Eu gostaria de saber qual o impacto da La Ninã na Europa e em particular em Portugal?_


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

Não há efeitos propriamente previsíveis para a Europa. Como escreveste isso são coisas mais visíveis no outro lado do mundo. Da minha parte sugiro isto:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/el-nino-la-nina.5019/

https://assets.publishing.service.g...28/LaNina_Historical_Impact_report_Hirons.pdf

http://www.pmel.noaa.gov/elnino/impacts-of-el-nino ou https://www.climate.gov/news-features/featured-images/global-impacts-el-niño-and-la-niña


----------



## james (12 Nov 2016 às 15:16)

Teya disse:


> Antes de mais peço desculpa se aqui não é o sítio correcto para abrir este tópico, eu bem procurei ou tentei encaixar num já aberto. Aos moderadores, alterem ou mudem de sítio se assim o entenderem.
> 
> Relativamente ao tema, ontem a NOAA confirmaram oficialmente a chegada de La Ninã, apesar de fraca e possivelmente de curta duração. Sendo a sua influência mais sentida na América, é natural que se veja muito mais informação sobre o seu impacto lá, por exemplo:
> _http://www.weathernationtv.com/news/la-nina-officially-arrives-mean-winter/_
> ...




Cientificamente, é mais ou menos consensual que, na Europa,  não se verifica um efeito direto dos fenómenos " El Nino " e La Nina ".
No entanto, também se pensa que os mesmos fenómenos poderão  ter influência indireta no clima da Europa conjugado com vários outros factores ( o clima da Europa é bastante complexo)  .

Mas, se formos a ver o histórico do nosso clima, constata - se que uma boa parte dos anos em que tivemos padrões mais marcados ou extremos ( de todo o género)  foram em anos em que ocorreram esses fenómenos.
Saudações.


----------

